# Lobster catching ??



## brunofishing (Jul 24, 2009)

We will be heading south for the keys in a few weeks for opening day of lobster season, anybody going?


----------



## FordHunter (Jul 24, 2009)

leaving tonight


----------



## volguy (Jul 24, 2009)

*keys*

ABSOLUTELY.  can't wait.  lobster, bones, permit and tarpon.  wish i was down there now.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Y'all have fun and be safe.Take pics!


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 25, 2009)

been prolly almost 15 yrs since i was down there for that.  Lots of fun!!


----------



## Limitless (Jul 25, 2009)

brunofishing said:


> We will be heading south for the keys in a few weeks for opening day of lobster season, anybody going?



In a few weeks, for opening day????  The Sport Season is this coming Wednesday and Thursday and regular season opens next Wednesday!  I've been down in Summerland Key since last Saturday fishing and scouting.  Lots of bugs out there -  looks like a great season coming.  You better not wait a few weeks.


----------



## JW2 (Jul 25, 2009)

Heading down on the 29th, but not for lobster.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 25, 2009)

Will be there for mini-season starting on Tuesday


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 26, 2009)

Limitless said:


> In a few weeks, for opening day????  The Sport Season is this coming Wednesday and Thursday and regular season opens next Wednesday!  I've been down in Summerland Key since last Saturday fishing and scouting.  Lots of bugs out there -  looks like a great season coming.  You better not wait a few weeks.



I thought it opened on the 6th.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 27, 2009)

Man, I know I would love to go, but it aint happenin unless Paul is gonna let me go with him for free! Guys, I saw TONS of Lobster on the bay side in June when I was there. I mean like I have never seen.

All of you who go should do very well... No question. Between Islamorada and Marathon should be stellar.


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 27, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Man, I know I would love to go, but it aint happenin unless Paul is gonna let me go with him for free! Guys, I saw TONS of Lobster on the bay side in June when I was there. I mean like I have never seen.
> 
> All of you who go should do very well... No question. Between Islamorada and Marathon should be stellar.



Thats good to know,  im ready for that 11 hour drive.


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 29, 2009)

Anybody do any good on the bugs!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 29, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Will be there for mini-season starting on Tuesday



I just got off the phone with Paul..Let's just say..Iit sounds like they are having a good trip..


----------



## caught (Jul 29, 2009)

Its fun diving in the keys but I can load the boat with lobster right off shore of the georgia/florida line any day of the week. It would take 5 keys lobster to get the same weight as one up here!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, I just talked to Paul... He is pretty fired up about it. They're gettin' on it. HARD.


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 30, 2009)

caught said:


> Its fun diving in the keys but I can load the boat with lobster right off shore of the georgia/florida line any day of the week. It would take 5 keys lobster to get the same weight as one up here!



I would love to find some where closer to home to go. Plus the people that live in the keys are very Rude.


----------



## caught (Jul 30, 2009)

Shoot me a pm of your diving abilities. I may can put you on some in a few weeks.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 1, 2009)

Limited both days early. Bugs were big for down there. second day we caught one that was short before hitting our 24 bug limit. Several nice hogs and grouper around as well. Vis was good for the area I like to dive. I was a little further west than were Richie is talking about.

True, lobster up here are bigger but it's a little bit more intense and the water is a lot deeper to get them. I like catching them here or there. Doesn't matter as I enjoy just being in the water.


----------



## brunofishing (Aug 3, 2009)

Getting ready to hit the road, any reports!?


----------

